# New guy, boy do I have questions.



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Gentlemen

My brother just picked up this 814. We're new to this. The PTO won't drive any attachments. You can see why, as the PTO clutch cups have bottomed out on the cones. If I were to by a used assy what life could I expect from it if there were 1/8" spaces between the cups and center gear? $399 is a bit expensive for us.

My next question is this, the manual and parts list we got with the tractor does not show a second external drive clutch as our machine has. We have a clutch lever on the right side (as you sit) of the tractor, and two external drive clutches, one on each side of the tranny. Do you know what manual I might need? I cannot find a serial or model no. on the tractor. Did they make one clutch and two clutch models?

A third and final question, The gasket on the tranny case is good, here the issue is not the $15 for a new one, but I've never known a gasket to come off like a prom dress and would rather not introduce the scraping debris into the case. Has anyone had experience with some sealer on the old gasket and success?

Thanks very much, Stewart


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com Stewart! Not familiar with them, but we have lots of people who do. Thanks for the photos and looks like you got a great project there! Christopher


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

By the looks of some of the trans parts- water seems to seeped into it, could be the problem you were having- i know i had some shifting problems with my 99 weedeater when i first got it - the whole indexer shaft was covered with rust- cleaned it up and worked great afterwards.


Buying used you might wind up in the same boat - might be cheeper searching for a parts tractor.


About the gasket- ive reused some gaskets on my tractors- head gaskets to carb gaskets - id say use a slight bead of oil /gas resistant form a gasket , it should be okay at least for the one time.


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey stewart711!
I think you will be able to find useful info at the parts manual....if you don't find it on this site you can get it the parts service manual at a manual auction site.


----------

